# puppy diet issues



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm sure some of the breeders or owners of multiples can answer better but that seems really strange to me let alone a pain in the @#$. Without starting a food discussion I can't see why a well balanced puppy food wouldn't be most appropriate. Any reputable food would have the right mix of calories, quality ingredients, vitamins etc. I don't know why someone would think (not you the breeder) they can "home concock" a better meal than companies that have nutrionists and scientific experts working for them. I would be willing to bet that just mixing those 4 things is hardly giving your pup the proper nutrition. The mince meat thing has me baffled as well. Isn't that a mixture of various fruits, who knows what or if any kind of meat and then some sort of alcohol if I remember. Personally I'd be looking at Canidae ALS, Innova Puppy, ProPlan puppy or any other number of quality products we've all used and had success with.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

I have heard bad things about tinned meat dog food.... but the dried biscuits i use are from a company that have nutritionists and scientific experts working for them.... i was just told to add fresh meat instead of tinned meat and add yoghurt for healthy digestion. hmmmmmmmmmmmm so confused. am reading up on it all as we speak.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

hudsonistheboy said:


> I have heard bad things about tinned meat dog food.... but the dried biscuits i use are from a company that have nutritionists and scientific experts working for them.... i was just told to add fresh meat instead of tinned meat and add yoghurt for healthy digestion. hmmmmmmmmmmmm so confused. am reading up on it all as we speak.


Agreed on the biscuits but remember the companies that make those clearly state they are a supplement to your dog's "healthy/balanced" diet not a main food source. I know lot's of folks feed raw for their adult dogs but they also do research on what is needed for a proper balanced diet. I would stick with reputable companies instead of what someone told you that may or may not know what the heck they're talking about.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont trust the companies... at all. have you read the stuff written on this site about the things people have found in that food??? i feed my dog the same meat i feed my husband and my brother. top quality fresh meat from the butcher, not just celophane wrapped from the discount aisle. Do you really not think that is better than something made by a massive mutlinational concerned with profits? have you seen some of the bi-products in those foods? and the nasty additives???
Im not being nasty. im just really interested to know what you think? maybe im naive and there are products available without the nasty stuff... but i live in estonia (a bit out there) and cant find many brands... im limited in what i can find in terms of good quality brands. We dont have Canidae ALS, Innova Puppy, ProPlan puppy ... i can get science plan... and only at the vets and apart form that i can get Pedigree and Chappie. for me, id rather know what meat he is eating.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

also, the breeder has 9 golden retievers and has breed 8 families of healthy happy goldens. i agree i shouldnt take anyones word as law... but her dogs looked really healthy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's hard to tell what you should be feeding since you don't have access to many foods that we have here in the States. However, I would be very concerned that your pup might be missing our on very vital nutrients with the diet described. Especially at such a crucial time in his development it is vital that he receive the correct ratio of calcium and phosphorous for proper growth. I know that even though mine are adults I don't feel comfortable enough that I would provide all the correct nutrients so I feed a prepared, dehydrated raw diet. I know there are many herre that are knowledgeable about puppy nutrition so hope they can address this further. That being said, I think I would opt for a commercial puppy food ( and that's really something coming from me ) while he is still so small.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you for the advice. hudson is at the vet now. so worried. i asked them to recomend something.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you've done the right thing .. the vet should be able to get him on the right track. Please keep us posted on how he does.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I posted on other post you made, but will post hear also. I would not fry the meat, but would boil it. Sopmetimes greasey" food can cause a dog to develop problems with his pancrease. I never give my dogs friend anything, but do cook chicken and veggies 24 hours in my slow cooker as part of their food. They get about 2/3 to 3/4 dried food and 1/4 to 1/3 of the cookied. This way i know they are getting more meat than what is in the dried food.

I well understand you concern over store bought dog food. We had so many recalls here a few months back and it made many people very nervous over what to feed their dog. 

i will check back later and hope to see good news about Hudson.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that he is not getting enough nutrients. Hopefully the vet will be able to tell you what is wrong. Can you check with the websites of some of the companies to see if they can ship it to you? I use the Natural Balance dog food and my dogs love it. It is all natural.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

i asked the vet and she agreed with what you said '3 goldens' that some light meat and veggies slow cooked (or raw where possible) mixed dry food is the healthiest option. she recomended purina pro-plan (as some on this site have.... and she told me one shop in the capital that sells it). still nervous but my current ideas clearly are not working so im going to try it. thank u again for your caring thoughts. i hope hudson will be well soon.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

i will look and see if natural balance can ship it to me. anything 100% natural works for me. thanks for the tip.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry I didn't know you were in Estonia (maybe you could add it to your profile so I won't make the same dumb mistake again). I didn't think you were being nasty either. Food is a touchy subject. I wouldn't be concerned at all about feeding the Purina Pro Plan. I still say it will be a much better balanced/proven diet for your dog. I know there's breeders and people who show on this site, PointGold for example and look at the pictures of her dogs in her profile, that swear by it. And yes I'm well aware of various ingredients in some foods, I spent a ridiculous amount of time researching it due to my dog's allergies. I personally feed Innova Evo which is an all natural high protein grain and filler free food but obviously your availability situation is completely different. Again I wouldn't have a problem with the ProPlan especially if it's one of your only options, as you said obviously what you were told to do isn't working. The important thing is you're doing what you can. Good luck and keep us posted. Extremely interesting subject to me though. Surely people throughout that area and other more remote areas have dogs. What do they feed them, mainly table scraps/people food I'm guessing? By the way I saw on the Purina website they have an another country section where they have Russia and other countries listed. I imagine you could find your nearest retailer you could go to or have it shipped from, of course I don't read Russian real well so I wasn't real successful.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hudsonistheboy said:


> i asked the vet and she agreed with what you said '3 goldens' that some light meat and veggies slow cooked (or raw where possible) mixed dry food is the healthiest option. she recomended purina pro-plan (as some on this site have.... and she told me one shop in the capital that sells it). still nervous but my current ideas clearly are not working so im going to try it. thank u again for your caring thoughts. i hope hudson will be well soon.


Pro Plan is a good basic kibble, so it should serve well as a base for your dogs' daily diet. If it appears that the kibble alone isn't enough, you can add some slow cooked (or boiled) meats, rice, potatoe, and vegetables to give it a boost. 

Take care not to overfeed and cause an overweight problem in the dog.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in Turkey and have the same problem with food. We don't have as many brands as in US. Nevertheless, I found myself a small pet shop which brings EaglePack Holistic Select. Why don't you look at EaglePack's website, there may be a distributor over there too.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry to hijack but it does appear there is an Eagle Pack distributor in Estonia. Not sure how close it is to you but might be worth a try. Here's the info. Thanks KardoKardo

*Estonia*
Loomaplaneet OÜ
Mika 1, Alliku Küla, Saue Vald
Harjumaa 76401
Tel: +372 52 72082
email: [email protected]


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for the tips. The capital of estonia is Tallinn (about 1 hours drive away from where i live) I happen to be going there tomorrow and have found a vet clinic online down there who stock loads of different brands and pride themselves on being really natural. I think i may have found a solution. will definately check out Eagle Pack Holistic Select, as if they districute in Turkey there is a chance they do here. thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you so much for the address!!!! thats about 45 minutes away and right near where the breeder is where i got hudson. She sold me Bozita Robur Tribute Breeder puppy dog food. Its what she feeds her dogs and they were fanatastic but as i said before it clearly isnt working. I cant thank you enough for that address!!! (nor can Hudson!)


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

ROBUR BREEDER 30/15
For puppies, adolescent dogs, pregnant and lactating bitches. With fresh Swedish chicken meat. Megadoses of vitamins C and E. Omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids. With Macrogard® for strengthened immune defences. 








BozitaRobur Breeder 30/15 has been formulated to meet the nutritional requirements of puppies and adolescent dogs and provides the best possible nutrition for your puppy's development. BozitaRobur Breeder 30/15 formulation is also ideal for pregnant and lactating bitches. And because it is so tasty BozitaRobur Breeder 30/15 is the perfect choice for even the fussiest of dogs. 








2.25 kg and 15 kg bags. 

thats all the info i could get off the website about this food. its some fresh swedish stuff. looks all natural but there is no list of ingredients, no contacts... nothing. hmmmmm. switching tomorrow. really obscure brand maybe??? has anyone heard of it?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Never heard of the Robur since it's Swedish (?) However, the Eagle Pack HOLISTIC is a good quality food and is very clear on their packaging and their website exactly what the ingredients are. I, personally, would be leery of any food that doesn't give a complete listing of ingredients and a nutritional analysis. I mean what is megadoses of vit C&E???? I'm glad that you've found alternatives for your pup and that you are interested in finding the very best of nutrition for him. Please keep us posted as to how he's doing.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

hudsonistheboy said:


> thank you so much for the address!!!! thats about 45 minutes away and right near where the breeder is where i got hudson. She sold me Bozita Robur Tribute Breeder puppy dog food. Its what she feeds her dogs and they were fanatastic but as i said before it clearly isnt working. I cant thank you enough for that address!!! (nor can Hudson!)


You're certainly welcome. I just want your dog to be healthy and happy which for most of us and you I'm guessing too has the added benefit of making us owners happy as well. Eagle Pack is a good food and hopefully it works for you. I would probably try there Holistic Puppy Formula first if it was me. The ingredients look good to me and better than there "basic" formulas. Here's a couple of links for you. If the store only carries there basic formula you could try that or most times if they carry that manufacturer they can get any of there products if you just ask them.

Eagle Pack Holistic Select Pet Foods

Dog Food Reviews - Eagle Pack Holistic Select Large & Giant Breed Puppy Formula - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you again so much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How's Hudson doing???? What food have you gone with... is it helping ????


----------



## hudsonistheboy (Dec 13, 2007)

he is now on Purina Pro Plan Puppy Protection Sensitive... (he was itching alot) and he now eats 3 times a day and loves it! happy happy pup. and he now weighs 9.5 kilos! (compared to 6 before) he is growing so well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Hudson !!! Glad that you're feeling well and becoming a big boy !!!!


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

I was going to suggest Solid Gold Puppy HundchenFlocken as it is highly recommended by several breeders, and it contains no artificial preservatives. We raised our previous Golden on this brand and she had a beautiful coat... loved the food.

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/showproduct.php?id=2&code=110

They do have several international distributors as well. But I'm glad to hear that Hudson is doing better with his new food. No offense to your breeder... but I can't even comprehend their recommended diet. And as our vet has always said, when a growing dog isn't eating food... he/she is trying to tell you something.


----------

